# paint problems



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Have you had this happen before? Part of my "get it done before the baby comes" jobs is repainting the family room, hallways, and kids rooms upstairs. We bought dutch boy refresh low voc paint (wich I have used many times before) and it's absolutely terrible. There are so many little lumps and clumps of paint in it the wall now looks textured, which is not what i was going for. So I have stopped painting and hubby is going to see if we can exchange the paint cans...I guess I have to sand that wall again before trying to repaint. This is a bummer. I don't like being behind my schedule since I only have so much time to do this...hmm and that reminds me. I think I better look at the bedroom paint, too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Someone else needs to sand the walls. Did you wash the walls? You&#8217;ll get a problem painting over dust.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not doing anymore today...so hubby went and exchanged the paint and the store employees said the cans were freezing-hence the lumps. But why sell paint that had frozen? We sand then wipe everything down. I'm really picky about walls, so we prep it well.


----------



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

This happens a lot if people don't complain they will just keep selling it...


----------

